
Is India a country or a continent? - mastazi
http://www.economist.com/news/asia/21716642-it-more-integrated-european-union-less-unified-united-states-india
======
greens231
the centre(federal gov) has a lot more power over the states in india than say
a country like america. india is very diverse and would have probably broken
off into separate little countries by now if that wasn't the case

